
MOSP JSON editor now supports recursion in JSON object - cedricbonhomme
https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP
======
rurban
And they are proud of that? I would consider that a misfeature, even a bug.
What are the use cases for that?

------
cedricbonhomme
This is achieved via a JSON schema definition with self reference to the
schema.

